# 5- 85 cu ft Steel tanks for sale



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

As pictured 5-85 cu ft 2400 psi steel tanks. All 5 tanks need hydro. $150 each used very little bought new. If it fails hydro I will refund money. 2 have 32% nitrox 3 have air. Boots on all 5 tanks. Too heavy for my old ass. PM me if interested. Tanks were new in 09 and 11.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Tanks are sold thanks for looking.


----------

